# New Setup Day!



## PiediDiFormaggio (Feb 11, 2017)

So it's been a busy day for me, my new Setup has arrived!









Robbo may recognise the Gaggia with wand and OPV mod and Kostona might spot his Iberital MC2! First thing is a huge thank you to both of them. The grinder was well packed and looks to be in great condition (and as described) and Robbo's Classic is really clean and clearly well looked after.

I've only had one go but in my excitement I used the triple basket. No crema from the cheap supermarket beans and poor technique but quite a lot of caffeine and i'm bouncing off the walls now. But that was only part of the excitement.

In a drunken haze a few days ago I'd put a bid on a broken Classic on eBay and today I won it for £60 which came as a nice suprise during a meeting in work!









The previous owner had removed the wiring to clean it but since putting it back together there was no power. Well I like a challenge and after quizzing him and getting it home I noticed he'd wired the supply incorrectly and the earth had become live. So two wires swapped and she's up and running again and in full working order.

So, I just need to figure out the settings for the grinder and then I can open the beans from Robbo and attempt to make a proper espresso. I should probably do something about the repaired machine as well, pretty sure I don't need two!

I can't figure out how to use the "thanks" option on the forum, not sure I'll be asleep anytime soon so plenty of time to figure it out!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Good to meet you earlier today and im pleased the trusty gaggia has gone to a good home!

Definitely worth preheating the gene for 20 mins with the the pf in and maybe watching a youtube vid to learn to temp serf. Fresh beans will make all the difference.

I would get some small jewellers scales next, cheapo ebay ones are fine. Start by using 16g coffee in the double basket and getting around 30-35g espresso out In 20-30 seconds.

Youll be making great espresso in no time! Good luck!


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

if i was you, i would keep the 2nd machine as a donor machine. the switches on the front would set you back almost £50 should one of the bulbs die.

as for the thanks button, its under every post next to the like button


----------

